

Extinction in a branching process: fittest strategies cannot guarantee survival - Real_S
http://www.jsdajournal.com/content/1/1/10

======
lysium
I very much prefer the classic structure of a scientific article. In my
experience, articles that do not adhere to the classic structure have other
errors in their content.

This article has only examples in the "results" section but no results.
Additionally, the section is the same as the discussion section. The
conclusions do not only conclude but show further discussion.

Finally, I would have liked to see a verbal explanation or interpretation on
why "strategies with high fitness can also have high probabilities of
extinction".

